# Bellinazzo: "LVMH? Attività esplorativa senza mandato di Elliott."



## Toby rosso nero (15 Gennaio 2020)

*Bellinazzo: "LVMH? Attività esplorativa senza mandato di Elliott."*

Marco Bellinazzo, a Tutti Convocati, sulla presunta trattativa tra Elliott e LVMH e le tante smentite:

"La cessione del Milan a LVMH è solo una presunta trattativa, smentita più volte da Arnault.
Elliott non ha dato mandato alla banca d'affari di proporre il Milan alla famiglia Arnault, da questo punto di vista dobbiamo chiarire che non c'è nulla di ufficiale.
I dossier Milan e Roma sono stati proposti in giro da varie banche d'affari che, anche se senza mandato, fanno un'attività esplorativa con i clienti.
Il Milan però non interessa in quanto tale alla famiglia Arnault. Il discorso sarebbe diverso con uno stadio e un distretto multifunzionale che possa fungere da centro attrattivo di sport e moda. L'idea è quella di verificare."


----------



## Zenos (15 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, a Tutti Convocati, sulla presunta trattativa tra Elliott e LVMH e le tante smentite:
> 
> "La cessione del Milan a LVMH è solo una presunta trattativa, smentita più volte da Arnault.
> Elliott non ha dato mandato alla banca d'affari di proporre il Milan alla famiglia Arnault, da questo punto di vista dobbiamo chiarire che non c'è nulla di ufficiale.
> ...



In parole povere:siamo nella melma.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Gennaio 2020)

Taci che l'avvocato aveva la copia della due diligence ahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, a Tutti Convocati, sulla presunta trattativa tra Elliott e LVMH e le tante smentite:
> 
> "La cessione del Milan a LVMH è solo una presunta trattativa, smentita più volte da Arnault.
> Elliott non ha dato mandato alla banca d'affari di proporre il Milan alla famiglia Arnault, da questo punto di vista dobbiamo chiarire che non c'è nulla di ufficiale.
> ...



Quando Belinazzo diceva qualcosa di positivo sul Milan si ricordava (giustamente) che non ne azzecca mai una, ora che dice qualcosa di negativo verrà preso, ne sono certo, come Vangelo puro, perché ovviamente gente come Serafini e Martinez non aspettavano altro che di s*******rsi davanti a tutti.

Ah, poi anche la storia dello stadio e del distretto, per quanto sicuramente importante fatico a vedere il perché dovrebbe essere la conditio sine qua non per attirare Arnault o un altro proprietario importante: sbaglio o l’Inda è stata presa dalla multinazionale Suning senza stadio di proprietà? E il Milan ha un brand ben più importante dell’Inda, specie all’estero abbiamo molti più tifosi di loro.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Gennaio 2020)

anche sto giro non se ne fa di nulla via..abbiamo capito


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Io sono stufo...io vorrei tifare una squadra di calcio, non un asset


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io sono stufo...io vorrei tifare una squadra di calcio, non un asset



E allora si tifi per chi c'è.
Non peste e corna contro tutti tifando solo per un proprietario fantasma che magari mai arriverà.

Molti tifano contro come se in questo momento ci si debba schierare tra chi sta con Elliott (traditore! complice!) e chi sta con Arnault (prossimo salvatore).

Io dico: benvenuto ad Arnault, se e quando ci sarà, ma nel frattempo tifiamo per gli spalatori di cacha attualmente all'opera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora si tifi per chi c'è.
> Non peste e corna contro tutti tifando solo per un proprietario fantasma che magari mai arriverà.
> 
> Molti tifano contro come se in questo momento ci si debba schierare tra chi sta con Elliott (traditore! complice!) e chi sta con Arnault (prossimo salvatore).
> ...



Spalatori di cacha? Mai definizione fu più appropriata. Con la differenza che loro la cacha non la stanno spalando via dal Milan, ma sul Milan. Seppellendolo.

Da quando sono arrivati i nostri bilanci sono peggiorati ulteriormente, qualcuno spieghi il -145 di pochi mesi fa quando era previsto un -80, ad esempio.

Leggendo i forum delle altre squadre rivali quando si parla di Arnault si leggono robe come: “speriamo che Elliott resti, per noi è una garanzia. Vederli così è troppo bello, con loro che vanno a fondo e una non-proprietà che se ne frega e li butta sempre più a fondo”.

Con Elliott siamo gli zimbelli di tutti. Anche della UEFA, che ci ha buttato fuori dalle coppe in compagnia di: Stella Rossa, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor, Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, CSKA Sofia, Targu Mures, Panathinaikos, Sion, Irtysh, Partizan Belgrado e Karabukspor. Trattati come uno di questi club, noi, il club più prestigioso dopo il Real Madrid, mentre la stessa UEFA fa fare il bello e il cattivo tempo ad un club senza storia come il PSG (vedere il thread di Milanworld http://www.milanworld.net/uefa-troppo-permissiva-col-psg-spuntano-le-prove-vt79352-8.html ) solo perché hanno lo sceicco che caca miliardi e ha lo sciacquone del bagno che rilascia champagne Dom Pérignon.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora si tifi per chi c'è.
> Non peste e corna contro tutti tifando solo per un proprietario fantasma che magari mai arriverà.
> 
> Molti tifano contro come se in questo momento ci si debba schierare tra chi sta con Elliott (traditore! complice!) e chi sta con Arnault (prossimo salvatore).
> ...



Io tifo, sempre, altrimenti non sarei qua a scrivere. Il mio era solo un commento relativo al fatto che stiamo qua a sperare di avere un buon bilancio, ad esultare se cambia la proprietà, perchè ormai di CALCIATORI non v'è più nemmeno l'ombra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Io tifo, sempre, altrimenti non sarei qua a scrivere. Il mio era solo un commento relativo al fatto che stiamo qua a sperare di avere un buon bilancio, ad esultare se cambia la proprietà, perchè ormai di CALCIATORI non v'è più nemmeno l'ombra



Tranne Zio Zlatan.


----------



## Zanc9 (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tranne Zio Zlatan.



Quello era chiaro. Zlatan Capitano


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Marco Bellinazzo, a Tutti Convocati, sulla presunta trattativa tra Elliott e LVMH e le tante smentite:
> 
> "La cessione del Milan a LVMH è solo una presunta trattativa, smentita più volte da Arnault.
> Elliott non ha dato mandato alla banca d'affari di proporre il Milan alla famiglia Arnault, da questo punto di vista dobbiamo chiarire che non c'è nulla di ufficiale.
> ...


Ah Bellinazzo hai rotto er c...
Idiott deve levare le tende prima di subito, su questo ci sono pochi dubbi.


----------



## Raryof (15 Gennaio 2020)

Siamo in mano a gente che fa plusvalenze di 500.000€ quando va bene, regala cessi cosmici, non vuole competere e cambia la linea societaria come le mutande strisciate, prima tutti giovani modello "Lille meraviglia" per fare plusvalenze irrealizzabili nella nostra situazione poi cambio di rotta, linea vecchi e scambietti inutili, sintomo di incompetenza tra i dirigenti presenzialisti e menefreghismo da parte della proprietà che del Milan non ha nessun interesse (preferiscono sicuramente far soldi con il Lille).
Voi non capite che questo modo di fare ci porterà sempre più in basso e la "pulizia" dei conti è solo una chimera se i soldi invece di buttarli per cessi come RR o Borini li buttano per gente a fine carriera che ti tiene su 6 mesi a botta.
Ma stiamo scherzando? 
Come pensano di portare avanti questo derelitto Milan in questa maniera? questi ripianano perdite assurde, i giocatori che hanno comprato sono già stati mandati via o poco ci manca, chi rimane non fa la differenza o non vuole sloggiare, le ipotesi di scambi poi sono ridicole e di pessimo gusto, il Milan costretto a fare scambi per liberare i giocatori, il Milan fuori da tutto che non riesce nemmeno a fare una stagione decente senza coppe. Vuoi fare pulizia? devi avere un progetto ben chiaro in testa, questi ci stanno solo portando a fondo e prendere tempo non servirà a nulla né a noi né a 'sti strozzini.
E i tifosi zitti, anche a maggio, mi raccomando.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Spalatori di cacha? Mai definizione fu più appropriata. Con la differenza che loro la cacha non la stanno spalando via dal Milan, ma sul Milan. Seppellendolo.
> 
> Da quando sono arrivati i nostri bilanci sono peggiorati ulteriormente, qualcuno spieghi il -145 di pochi mesi fa quando era previsto un -80, ad esempio.
> 
> ...



Anche fosse.
Questi ci sono e questi operano.
Si tifi perchè facciano meglio.
Alternativa al momento non ce n'è.

Quando ci sarà, si sosterrà chi arriverà.

Poi ognuno è libero di fare come preferisce.
Io nel mio piccolo già sono abbastanza scornato vedendo le partite, nel forum con i miei compagni di tifo vorrei cercare soluzioni (con gli strumenti attuali), speranza e sostegno.

Ognuno poi ci cerchi ciò che vuole: uno sfogatoio, una tribuna per forzare la proprietà attuale.....


----------



## Heaven (15 Gennaio 2020)

Mi sembra di capire che finché non si muove qualcosa di concreto sul fronte stadio non sapremo nulla, inutile stare dietro alle voci di corridoio...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Siamo in mano a gente che fa plusvalenze di 500.000€ quando va bene, regala cessi cosmici, non vuole competere e cambia la linea societaria come le mutande strisciate, prima tutti giovani modello "Lille meraviglia" per fare plusvalenze irrealizzabili nella nostra situazione poi cambio di rotta, linea vecchi e scambietti inutili, sintomo di incompetenza tra i dirigenti presenzialisti e menefreghismo da parte della proprietà che del Milan non ha nessun interesse (preferiscono sicuramente far soldi con il Lille).
> Voi non capite che questo modo di fare ci porterà sempre più in basso e la "pulizia" dei conti è solo una chimera se i soldi invece di buttarli per cessi come RR o Borini li buttano per gente a fine carriera che ti tiene su 6 mesi a botta.
> Ma stiamo scherzando?
> Come pensano di portare avanti questo derelitto Milan in questa maniera? questi ripianano perdite assurde, i giocatori che hanno comprato sono già stati mandati via o poco ci manca, chi rimane non fa la differenza o non vuole sloggiare, le ipotesi di scambi poi sono ridicole e di pessimo gusto, il Milan costretto a fare scambi per liberare i giocatori, il Milan fuori da tutto che non riesce nemmeno a fare una stagione decente senza coppe. Vuoi fare pulizia? devi avere un progetto ben chiaro in testa, questi ci stanno solo portando a fondo e prendere tempo non servirà a nulla né a noi né a 'sti strozzini.
> E i tifosi zitti, anche a maggio, mi raccomando.



Ma cosa dovrebbero pretendere i tifosi da Boban & C?

Che arrivi Arnaldo e ci salvi? "Caro signor Boban e Singer, fate il santo piacere di andare a Parigi e costringere Arnaldo a comprarsi il Milan, anche contro la sua volonta!!"

Che Chalanoglu diventi tra i top3 centrocampisti al mondo: "Caro Boban, fai il piacere di andare da Chalanoglu e digli di diventare fortissimo altrimenti i tifosi si arrabbiano!!"

Che ci sia la fila per acquistare i nostri? "Caro Boban, vai a dire a tutte le altre società che si devono comprare Suso a 30 milioni e lo devono fare adesso, non tolleriamo un secondo di più di ritardo!!"

Oppure che vadano dalla UEFA e gli ordino di sospendere il FPF? "Caro Boban, dite alla UEFA di smettere di applicare il FPF altrimenti uscite dalla UEFA e gli fate un sederino così!!"

Non mi è chiaro cosa si rimproveri in particolare? Mi sembra molto.... non mi va bene, non ci sto! Non so come cambiare, ma non è compito mio! 
Il malcontento è chiaro! ma le soluzioni meno.
Bisogna lavorare a meglio, per quanto possibile e affrontare la realtà, per quanto brutta sia.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora si tifi per chi c'è.
> Non peste e corna contro tutti* tifando solo per un proprietario fantasma che magari mai arriverà*.
> 
> Molti tifano contro come se in questo momento ci si debba schierare tra chi sta con Elliott (traditore! complice!) e chi sta con Arnault (prossimo salvatore).
> ...



La proprietà fantasma è quella attuale.
Papà Gambalunga.
Conosciamo solo l'ombra di Elliott. Un fondo che in modo misterioso ha ottenuto il milan a discapito di un cinese ancora più misterioso.
Quindi non è nemmeno poi cosi vero che cerchiamo il riccone di turno, cerchiamo e aspettiamo innanzitutto la normalità.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La proprietà fantasma è quella attuale.
> Papà Gambalunga.
> Conosciamo solo l'ombra di Elliott. Un fondo che in modo misterioso ha ottenuto il milan a discapito di un cinese ancora più misterioso.
> Quindi non è nemmeno poi cosi vero che cerchiamo il riccone di turno, cerchiamo e aspettiamo innanzitutto la normalità.



Quoto. 

Aggiungo solo che cerchiamo anche il riccone di turno, perché se ti prende un Commisso o gente simile come proprietà definitiva sei finito per sempre. Al massimo torni al livello di una Lazietta che fa un campionato da prime tre ogni cinque anni e vince uno scudo ogni 50 anni.

Il Milan è una società importante che richiede spese importanti perché ha obiettivi importanti. Chi non può permettersele se ne vada e non si faccia più vedere.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Aggiungo solo che cerchiamo anche il riccone di turno, perché se ti prende un Commisso o gente simile come proprietà definitiva sei finito per sempre. Al massimo torni al livello di una Lazietta che fa un campionato da prime tre ogni cinque anni e vince uno scudo ogni 50 anni.



Questo lo pensiamo io e te che crediamo ancora al presidente come lo era una volta.
In realtà nel calcio di oggi e in tempi di fpf le capacità gestionali, per assurdo, vengono prima della disponibilità economica.
Il calcio di oggi è fatto per i lotito o gli agnelli, non per i moratti.
I soldi servono solo per avviare la macchina che poi cammina da sola o quasi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo lo pensiamo io e te che crediamo ancora al presidente come lo era una volta.
> In realtà nel calcio di oggi e in tempi di fpf le capacità gestionali, per assurdo, vengono prima della disponibilità economica.
> Il calcio di oggi è fatto per i lotito o gli agnelli, non per i moratti.
> *I soldi servono solo per avviare la macchina* che poi cammina da sola o quasi.



Ti pare poco?

Uno come Commisso non avrebbe mai le possibilità per riavviare il motore e immettere il Milan nel circolo virtuoso nel quale deve entrare. 

Ma basta poi vedere tutti i soldi che ha messo Suning di tasca sua nell’Inda.

Per non parlare del PSG e dal caso Neymar nel 2017 in piena epoca FPF.

Il Milan ha il potenziale per fatturare come Real e Barca ma non ci arriverà mai senza una potente spinta propulsiva iniziale. Che non può “darsi da solo”, così come un viandante nel deserto disidratato e con le carni dilaniate dagli avvoltoi non può riprendersi da solo deglutendo la sua saliva e mangiandosi la pelle delle dita.

E nemmeno può rimettersi in sesto con un brodino di pollo.


----------



## sunburn (15 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dovrebbero pretendere i tifosi da Boban & C?


Alla proprietà si chiede di bilanciare le necessità economico/finanziarie con quelle sportive. A oggi le prime hanno quasi totalmente azzerato le seconde. L'estate scorsa, accettando l'esclusione dall'EL che era già stata dichiarata sproporzionata dal TAS, abbiamo persino rinunciato a fare ciò che rappresenta la "ragione sociale" del club, cioè giocare a calcio. Siamo l'unico club a essere stato escluso per il passivo: in tutti gli altri casi si andava dai mancati pagamenti degli stipendi ai giocatori e/o dei cartellini agli altri club, passando per il mancato rispetto degli accordi raggiunti con il SA, fino ad arrivare a veri e propri illeciti contabili.

Alla parte sportiva si chiede di costruire una rosa sensata, basandosi su un progetto tecnico preciso, senza cambiare idea un giorno sì e un giorno sì.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ti pare poco?
> 
> Uno come Commisso non avrebbe mai le possibilità per riavviare il motore e immettere il Milan nel circolo virtuoso nel quale deve entrare.
> 
> ...



Si, hai ragione, non è poco.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2020)

Sicuramente non è una storia inventata, un discorso in piedi c'è, poi come vada a finire chi lo sa.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Di fatto conferma le parole di serafini. Se c’è lo stadio la trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Di fatto conferma le parole di serafini. Se c’è lo stadio la trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare.



Però a me lascia dei dubbi la centralità dello stadio. Perché l’Inda non ne ha avuto bisogno, per attrarre una multinazionale? Non è che siamo i parenti poveri eh, abbiamo sia più palmares che più tifosi all’estero (e quindi bacino d’utenza che porta indotto) perciò non mi è chiara questa centralità dello stadio come se, qualora Sala si impuntasse, dovessimo rimanere con lo strozzino o potessimo ambire al massimo a un Commisso qualunque.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però a me lascia dei dubbi la centralità dello stadio. Perché l’Inda non ne ha avuto bisogno, per attrarre una multinazionale? Non è che siamo i parenti poveri eh, abbiamo sia più palmares che più tifosi all’estero (e quindi bacino d’utenza che porta indotto) perciò non mi è chiara questa centralità dello stadio come se, qualora Sala si impuntasse, dovessimo rimanere con lo strozzino o potessimo ambire al massimo a un Commisso qualunque.



Beh ma che vuol dire? Sono eccezioni e loro sono stati fortunati a trovare sti occhi a mandorla di SUINIng

Anche loro avranno pensato ai bei tempi: Ma perchè Berlusconi è toccato proprio a loro???


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh ma che vuol dire? Sono eccezioni e loro sono stati fortunati a trovare sti occhi a mandorla di SUINIng
> 
> Anche loro avranno pensato ai bei tempi: Ma perchè Berlusconi è toccato proprio a loro???



Non c’entra, loro hanno avuto Moratti poi che ha speso anche più di Belluccone, solo che ha speso molto peggio. 

Il discorso va aldilà delle convenienze da tifosi, si sta parlando di un brand mondiale che offre delle possibilità di crescita inimmaginabili (specie con la riforma della CL prossima ventura e del mondiale per club -già avvenuta- che accrescerà esponenzialmente gli introiti dei top club) e di una città, Milano, che con la Brexit può diventare il maggiore centro finanziario europeo.

Non stiamo parlando di Napoli dove sarebbe davvero vincere alla lotteria a trovare un investitore, che ci sia gente disposta ad investire a Milano è nell’ordine naturale delle cose, visto quello che offre la città in termini di opportunità e di sviluppo.

Non stiamo parlando di periferia. La Lombardia per il suo potenziale economico rappresenta uno dei quattro motori d’Europa insieme al Baden-Württemberg e la Baviera in Germania (forse una leggera preminenza alla Baviera, ora che ci penso), al South East UK nel Regno Unito e all’Île de France. E Milano è il fiore all’occhiello della regione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Però a me lascia dei dubbi la centralità dello stadio. Perché l’Inda non ne ha avuto bisogno, per attrarre una multinazionale? Non è che siamo i parenti poveri eh, abbiamo sia più palmares che più tifosi all’estero (e quindi bacino d’utenza che porta indotto) perciò non mi è chiara questa centralità dello stadio come se, qualora Sala si impuntasse, dovessimo rimanere con lo strozzino o potessimo ambire al massimo a un Commisso qualunque.




Dipende tutto dal prezzo di vendita, l'inter è costata poco a suning. Sappiamo tutti invece quanto siano assurde le richieste per vendere il Milan invece


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dipende tutto dal prezzo di vendita, l'inter è costata poco a suning. Sappiamo tutti invece quanto siano assurde le richieste per vendere il Milan invece



Ecco, questa è una obiezione valida. L’unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che per uno che ha 96.000 milioni di euro, cioè 96 miliardi, 500 milioni in più o in meno sono davvero il nulla, anche considerando quanto potrebbe poi rendere il Milan come brand se ben sfruttato e alle porte che aprirebbe la città di Milano (come sappiamo chi investe nel calcio lo fa quasi sempre primariamente per altre ragioni, forse l’unico puramente tifoso fu Moratti, e pure Sensi a Roma).

In questo senso lo stadio renderebbe più congruo il prezzo che viene dato al Milan.

Possibile che Sala non abbia qualche scheletro nell’armadio che lo renda più ragionevole anche se non ci chiamiamo Juventus?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa è una obiezione valida. L’unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che per uno che ha 96.000 milioni di euro, cioè 96 miliardi, 500 milioni in più o in meno sono davvero il nulla, anche considerando quanto potrebbe poi rendere il Milan come brand se ben sfruttato e alle porte che aprirebbe la città di Milano (come sappiamo chi investe nel calcio lo fa quasi sempre primariamente per altre ragioni, forse l’unico puramente tifoso fu Moratti, e pure Sensi a Roma).
> 
> *In questo senso lo stadio renderebbe più congruo il prezzo che viene dato al Milan.*



Sono il nulla appunto se il Milan ha uno stadio di proprietà. In quel caso può pensare di investire certe cifre, ma senza stadio quei soldi non li mette manco lo sceicco che usa soldi come carta igienica


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Gennaio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sono il nulla appunto se il Milan ha uno stadio di proprietà. In quel caso può pensare di investire certe cifre, ma senza stadio quei soldi non li mette manco lo sceicco che usa soldi come carta igienica



Arnault comunque è il terzo uomo più ricco al mondo, anche più degli sceicchi, ma il discorso che fai potrebbe starci. Poi però vedi la Riomma ceduta a 750 milioni e se permetti mi faccio due, o anche tre, domande. 

In ogni caso anche se fosse ringraziamo il Nano ( al contrario Moratti, interista vero, ha ceduto l’Inda accettando di perderci, per il suo bene, invece guardacaso il miliardo che chiede Idiott è lo stesso che chiedeva Belluccone, guardacaso davvero . Ma forse il problema di Belluccone è che lui, come Moratti, è un interista vero, a buon intenditor poche parole. Forse dopo essere stato “costretto” a farci vincere per motivi politici, non essendo riuscito a suo tempo a prendere la sua amata Inda, ha deciso di vendicarsi in questo modo), e preghiamo che Sala si decida a muoversi. 

E a proposito di Sala ripeto la domanda fatta sopra: possibile che non ci sia modo di “forzarlo”?

P.s: quando ho scritto che quei soldi sono il nulla intendevo dire che 500 milioni in più per uno che ha un patrimonio di 96 miliardi, cioè 96.000 milioni, rappresentano davvero una parte infinitesimale del suo patrimonio. Poco più dello 0,5% del suo patrimonio, in pratica. Giusto per dare le proporzioni, Commisso ha cinque miliardi di euro come patrimonio, lo 0,5% del suo patrimonio sono 25 milioni. Per Arnault spendere quei soldi è uno sforzo paragonabile a quello che Commisso sosterebbe per comprare un giocatore da 25 milioni.

In ogni caso preghiamo per quel dannato stadio, e che Sala si sbrighi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dovrebbero pretendere i tifosi da Boban & C?
> 
> Che arrivi Arnaldo e ci salvi? "Caro signor Boban e Singer, fate il santo piacere di andare a Parigi e costringere Arnaldo a comprarsi il Milan, anche contro la sua volonta!!"
> 
> ...



I tifosi innanzitutto dovrebbero pretendere che questo strozzino PDM faccia ciò che fanno tutte le proprietà, cioè mettere soldi nel club tramite sponsorships da parti correlate. Invece il summenzionato strozzino non mette un euro. Se lo facesse le cose sarebbero ben diverse, visto che la UEFA permette alla proprietà di mettere soldi in sponsors fino al 30% del fatturato, se non ricordo male. 

Ma non ha nessuna intenzione di farlo, e questo è uno dei tanti motivi per i quali deve andarsene fuori dalle palle. Quindi la tua lista di “cosa dovrebbero fare” per poi elencare una serie di situazioni che non dipendono nè da Boban nè da Idiott è ridicola al limite della malafede, perché anche solo se Idiott avesse fatto quanto ho detto sopra, e sarebbe in suo potere volendo (invece Telecom se non ricordo male non è più sponsor del Milan nonostante la parte importante di quote che Idiott possiede, cioè questo qui toglie risorse al club invece che metterne), saremmo messi molto meglio, il bilancio sarebbe molto diverso e avremmo potuto permetterci calciatori più forti, almeno per tornare in CL e riavviare la macchina da incassi per crescere.


----------

